# Réparation epson rx 600



## buguy (18 Août 2006)

Bonsoir.
Pour 118 j'ai réparé ma multifonction epson rx600 qui était condamnée à la déchetterie. Après 18 mois de bons services, progressivement, il n'y a plus eu d'impression noire puis plus de bleu, etc...  
Evidemment, je me suis dit : c'est de ta faute, t'avais qu'à utiliser les cartouches d'origine à 16/18  au lieu des compatibles achetées en stock sur ebay.
ARGH!!!!!
Le changement de tête coûtant dans les 150, c'était plié....
SOLUTION, car c'est ça qui compte :
1 - Allumer l'engin et procéder comme pour un chgt de cartouche puis décrocher la prise au dos de l'appareil : la tête d'impression coulisse sur les rails.
2 - Enlever toutes les cartouches. Ne les jetez pas, elles reserviront.
3 - Acheter une seringue sans aiguille : 80 cts et de l'eau distillée de base, sans parfum : 38 cts. Je n'ai pas utilisé d'alcool.
4 - Il faut aussi un tube transparent de 4/5 cm de long qui permettra d'injecter 2 à 3 cm3 d'eau distillée dans chacune des buses.  : le diamètre des buses est le même que celui de l'embout de la seringue.
Attention : il faut placer du sopalin plié en plusieurs épaisseurs sous la tête d'impression. Il absorbera l'eau plus distillée mais encrée qui s'écoulera. Répéter l'opération à chaque buse et changer le papier. Ne pas mettre trop d'eau pour pas que ça dégouline et salisse tout.:rose: 
C'est la pression exercée sur l'eau qui débouche les buses. La pression exercée par  la pompe de la machine qui est utilisée quand on demande un nettoyage des têtes d'impression n'est pas suffisamment puissante et donc, à force (surtout en été), les buses sont bouchées.
Pour ma multifonction, ça a marché parfaitement. Je pense que ce procédé doit être également efficace pour d'autres modèles et d'autres marques. 
J'ai remis en place les cartouches compatibles : nickel!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

Sauf que maintenant, il y a de bonnes chances que tu ais des fuites d'encre &#224; la base de tes cartouches, les joints d'&#233;tanch&#233;it&#233; de celles ci ne supportant que tr&#232;s rarement un d&#233;montage remontage de la cartouche. C'est la raison pour laquelle il ne faut pas remonter une cartouche qui a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;mont&#233;e, m&#234;me pleine.


----------



## buguy (19 Août 2006)

Je te confirmerai dans quelques temps si il y a eu des fuites. Pour l'instant et malgré environ 90 pages NB et 5 photos A5 il n'y a pas eu de coulures.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Il n'y a pas de coulures, mais l'encre envahit le fond de la t&#234;te et finit par provoquer des micro-courts circuits au niveau des connecteurs. J'ai flingu&#233; la t&#234;te couleur d'une Stylus Color 500 comme &#231;a, nagu&#232;re.


----------



## cromignon (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, 

j'ai une epson RX 600 qui vient de tomber en rade, "éléments en fin de vie",  
je l'ai amener chez Begelec "réparateur agréer epson" il m'ont pris 113 pour me faire un devis et me dire au final qu'il faut non seulement changer les tampons encreurs mais aussi changer la tête ; pillule à 342  un peu dure à avaler, vu que la machine neuve achetée il y a 2 ans couter 300 :-mad: 
en gos c'est comme si pour la réparation de l'embrayage  ma mégane on me prennait 5000 pour faire le diagnostic de la panne et que la réparation coute 20 000 euros, du vol manifeste ! 

quelqu'un connaitrait il un solution pour me permettre d'avoir un réparation abordable ?  

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

cromignon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une epson RX 600 qui vient de tomber en rade, "éléments en fin de vie",
> je l'ai amener chez Begelec "réparateur agréer epson" il m'ont pris 113 pour me faire un devis et me dire au final qu'il faut non seulement changer les tampons encreurs mais aussi changer la tête ; pillule à 342  un peu dure à avaler, vu que la machine neuve achetée il y a 2 ans couter 300 :-mad:
> ...



Ils ne font pas la réparation (si ça n'a pas changé depuis mon dernier passage) mais tu peux demander conseil ici !


----------



## cromignon (30 Mai 2007)

[
moi aussi , je me suis senti coupable : j'ai utilisé des cartouches rechargées :rose: 

avant de l'amné au mécano, j'avais effectivement procédé comme l'explique buguy avec la seringue mais certainement avec moins de doigté car c'et resté bouché et , malheureusement  sans le sopalin  , ce qui a imbibé les tampons récupérateur d'encre ,  et mis hors service la machine ("élement en fin de vie" ) et c'est suite à cela que j'ai été chez BEGELEC, et que j'ai prix le devis en pleine tronche:rateau:  
finalement , j'ai laissé tombé et j'ai acheter un canon MP 600 qui a l'avantage d'avoir un tête d'impression qui s'enléve comme un cartouche en cas de big soucis 

le soucis c'est qu'il y a aussi des puces mais  qui ne sont pas reprogramable elles. donc pour la recharge , c'est pas génial...


----------



## babycom (2 Août 2007)

Salut

Je dévis un peu du sujet mais comme quelqu'un la stipuler dans un post que "des éléments de votre imprimante arrivent en fin de vie....", j'ai une astuce : c'est de remettre à zéro le compteur de la RX 600 car au bout de 3000 copie elle se bloque automatiquement pour laisser apparaitre ce message.
Voici comment procéder : éteignez votre RX 600 puis rallumez la en maintenant simultanément le bouton de mise en marche + bouton Couleur + bouton N&B
un message va apparaitre sur l'écran de l'imprimante (en anglais) vous demandant d'éteindre la machine...et le tour est joué, votre machine est enfin repartie pour 3000 copie.
Par contre tenté le 1 fois, car au bout de 6000 copie les tampons de votre machine seront tellement imbibés que ça dégueulera


----------



## cutscarul (29 Août 2008)

Merci pour la petite astuce pour la rx600
je viens juste d'voir le meme probleme...et je m'apretter  à choisir une nouvelle imprimante un peu plus costo d'autant qu'il me reste au mois 12 cartouches toutes couleur d'avance...et si il y a une astuce pour l'empecher de degueuler par la suite je suis preneur...mon imprimante n'a pas 18 mois
Merci 


babycom a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je dévis un peu du sujet mais comme quelqu'un la stipuler dans un post que "des éléments de votre imprimante arrivent en fin de vie....", j'ai une astuce : c'est de remettre à zéro le compteur de la RX 600 car au bout de 3000 copie elle se bloque automatiquement pour laisser apparaitre ce message.
> Voici comment procéder : éteignez votre RX 600 puis rallumez la en maintenant simultanément le bouton de mise en marche + bouton Couleur + bouton N&B
> ...


----------



## J58 (6 Janvier 2009)

Merci Babycom !

Avant de découvrir ta >recette< , je venais de téléphoner à Darty et ça n'augurait rien de bon pour mon Epson rx6oo agée de 4ans...
J'ai exécuté la manoeuvre comme tu l'expliques dans ton message et...Miracle!!!
Ça marche !
J'utilise des cartouches rechargées "Cartridge World"depuis longtemps et je pensais que le problème avait été causé par ces cartouches !?
Merci encore  J58


babycom a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je dévis un peu du sujet mais comme quelqu'un la stipuler dans un post que "des éléments de votre imprimante arrivent en fin de vie....", j'ai une astuce : c'est de remettre à zéro le compteur de la RX 600 car au bout de 3000 copie elle se bloque automatiquement pour laisser apparaitre ce message.
> Voici comment procéder : éteignez votre RX 600 puis rallumez la en maintenant simultanément le bouton de mise en marche + bouton Couleur + bouton N&B
> ...


----------



## Michael1 (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous ,

Savez vous où et  comment se procurer ces tampons ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## eraanne@wanadoo.fr (8 Février 2009)

cutscarul a dit:


> Merci pour la petite astuce pour la rx600
> je viens juste d'voir le meme probleme...et je m'apretter à choisir une nouvelle imprimante un peu plus costo d'autant qu'il me reste au mois 12 cartouches toutes couleur d'avance...et si il y a une astuce pour l'empecher de degueuler par la suite je suis preneur...mon imprimante n'a pas 18 mois
> Merci


bonjour , babycom

merci pour l'astuce pour la epson rx 600 .j'ai fais comme indiqué sur votre message ,miracle ça fonctionne.avec de nouvelles cartouches génériques.
era
.

En attendant, un bon conseil : contacte vite Benjamin ou Amok par message privé, pour faire modifier ton pseudo, avant que ta boite mail ne soit saturée de SPAM !


----------



## errol.h (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour 

En lisant l'article concernant la réparation RX 600 Epson, je remarque que j'ai rencontré également le même problème pour ma RX 700.  

J'ai cherché sur internet l'application qui permettait de resseter l'imprimante. Application très facile à trouver, mais bonjour quand on est sur mac.  J'ai donc fait venir un copain avec son PC portable, qui a installé les pilotes pour l'imprimante, et ensuite lancé l'application sscserve pour remettre les compteurs à Zéro.  J'ai ensuite effectué comme indiqué un allumage de l'imprimante et un débranchement en cours d'allumage, et comme la RX s'ouvre en deux, cela débloque les têtes, j'ai appliqué du sopalin sur les éponges de purges jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait plus beaucoup d'encre sur les sopalins. Je pense qu'il faudrait faire cette opération une fois par an. Et c'est reparti pour un tour. Economie, environ 120 euros et surtout une imprimante qui ne reste pas chez le "réparateur" plusieurs semaines.   J'ai aussi lu que l'on pouvait resseter en allumant et en appuyant simultanément sur le bouton copie N&B et couleur, je n'ai pas testé, à voir pour plus tard si cela fonctionne.  
En nettoyant les éponges, sur la RX 700, j'ai constaté que l'ensemble éponge pouvait s'enlever en 5 secondes, bref pas besoin d'outils, un clip et deux ressorts, problème impossible de trouver un site pour éventuellement acheter cette pièce qui devrait coûter tout au plus une quinzaine d'euros. 
Là encore on nous pousse à la dépense. heureusement qu'il y a internet et les forums pour nous défendre


Ben toi, tu ne vas pas tarder à connaître  d'autres problèmes, si tu ne contactes pas vite fait Benjamin ou Amok, pour qu'il change ton pseudo ! Il ne faut *jamais* mettre son adresse mail dans la partie publique d'un forum, sous peine de voir sa boite mail pourrie de SPAMs


----------



## errol.h (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je croyais avoir réussi à remettre les compteurs à zéro, mais non, j'ai à nouveau le même message qui s'affiiche, j'ai essayé la procédure décrite plus haut, bouton alim. + N1B + Couleur, sans succès, me revoilà revenu au point de départ, y a t'il quelqu'un pour me dépanner, pour l'instant mon imprimante foncionne encore, mais pour combien de temps ? 

Help


----------



## Acordinette (24 Décembre 2011)

babycom a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je dévis un peu du sujet mais comme quelqu'un la stipuler dans un post que "des éléments de votre imprimante arrivent en fin de vie....", j'ai une astuce : c'est de remettre à zéro le compteur de la RX 600 car au bout de 3000 copie elle se bloque automatiquement pour laisser apparaitre ce message.
> Voici comment procéder : éteignez votre RX 600 puis rallumez la en maintenant simultanément le bouton de mise en marche + bouton Couleur + bouton N&B
> ...


 
Bonjour Babycom, j'ai envoyé un message pour vous remercier, mais je ne sais pas s'il est arrivé ? alors je renouvelle, un GRAND MERCI, babycom, j'ai fais la manip et EUREKA, ça fonctionne.
Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année, et encore merci, si j'ai besoin, je sais à qui m'adresser.
Très cordialement.
Acordinette.
P.S. Je suis nouvelle sur le site, et je n'ai pas encore tout visité, mais j'ai déjà lu des réponses désagréables, et c'est très mal, mais enfin !!!


----------

